# Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G! Natural Dumerso



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G! Natural DumersoJust opened this and had my first cup

Nice flavour that lasts , Very nice


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

This has been my favourite bean of the last six months.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Rave one? I really enjoyed mine too. Recommended it to Stevogums and I think he rates it too. The funk is a bit much for them that are sensitive to it but it's all good for me.


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm really into this as well, most distinctive and tasty bean I've had for some time. I need to order a bag or two more before Rave stop selling it


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> The Rave one? I really enjoyed mine too. Recommended it to Stevogums and I think he rates it too. The funk is a bit much for them that are sensitive to it but it's all good for me.


Yes it was from Rave


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Andy__C said:


> I'm really into this as well, most distinctive and tasty bean I've had for some time. I need to order a bag or two more before Rave stop selling it


I hope they don't stop selling this bean


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

On their last letter and in the Rave thread it has been mentioned that they are on the last sack and once it's gone it's gone! I've reordered more this weekend (with the 15% off code). Get in quick matey!


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

It's one of my favourites. I'll be sad when they've sold it all


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> The Rave one? I really enjoyed mine too. Recommended it to Stevogums and I think he rates it too. The funk is a bit much for them that are sensitive to it but it's all good for me.


Was a top shout from Mr Metal.

Really enjoyed it and will be re ordering .


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Instant no more ! said:


> I hope they don't stop selling this bean


coffee is seasonal, once it's sold out you gotta wait for the next years crop!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Which may or may not be as good as last year's. It could also be better, of course.


----------

